# December 1st, put a hat on it!!!



## Variant (Dec 1, 2009)

*<--- Note avatar adjustment!*





Just like last year, tis' the season to hat-up your avatar. Represent Consumer Greed Day 2009!


----------



## lobee (Dec 1, 2009)

Done and done. 

I couldn't be bothered to change "Me cago en tus muertos" into "Me cago en tu Navidad", though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I _would_ do it, but Alucard doesn't like hats... I also have no Idea how to do it on a .gif


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 1, 2009)

Here..you put it on for me


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay, this is gonna be terrible 'cause I'm doing it in paint and have no clue how 

EDIT: Okay someone please help, it was just awful


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 1, 2009)

<------------------ I don't have photoshop and I have no idea how to do this shit in paint, so could someone please put a christmas hat on liver-eating johnson?

or on my old avatar with the idiot kid poking an electrical outlet with a knife?


----------



## Bungle (Dec 1, 2009)

*YEAAHHH*, I'm one of the cool kids!


----------



## Andii (Dec 1, 2009)

<---------check it


----------



## Variant (Dec 2, 2009)

W.K. Claus!!! Epic!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

I wanna be part of a gang


----------



## leandroab (Dec 2, 2009)

HAhaha this is an epic idea!

Can someone please do it for me? I don't have photoshop and I didn't want to do it (craply) with mspaint..


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 2, 2009)

Bah humbug.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 2, 2009)

I needed a new avatar anyway


----------



## PnKnG (Dec 2, 2009)

<--


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 2, 2009)

<


----------



## iceythe (Dec 2, 2009)

leandroab said:


> HAhaha this is an epic idea!
> 
> Can someone please do it for me? I don't have photoshop and I didn't want to do it (craply) with mspaint..


----------



## sami (Dec 2, 2009)

Done


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone do mine for me?


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 2, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I _would_ do it, but Alucard doesn't like hats... I also have no Idea how to do it on a .gif



Yeah man if anyone could put one on Dimebag here <--- they'd be a fucking genius


----------



## liamh (Dec 2, 2009)

Conformists


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 2, 2009)

liamh said:


> Conformists



Jew


----------



## iceythe (Dec 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Can someone do mine for me?












Hard time searching for a manga strip with any santa hats, but found one finally haha


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell yeah.


----------



## iceythe (Dec 2, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Yeah man if anyone could put one on Dimebag here <--- they'd be a fucking genius



Here's a quickie hahaha


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 2, 2009)

iceythe said:


> Here's a quickie hahaha


you are a fuckin artist!! thas is great hahaha

here is mine!!! paint work hahaha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't do Christmas....


----------



## leandroab (Dec 2, 2009)

iceythe said:


>



Hahaha that's so awesome!

Thanks man!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 2, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't do Christmas....



I hate this consumist crap too, here the tº is 25ºC, in 25th is about...35º, thats not funy.


----------



## Andii (Dec 2, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't do Christmas....


It says in the bible not to bring greenery into your house as the pagans do. Christmas is actually the pagan holiday to celebrate the winter solstice. Christians used to forbid anyone from celebrating anything on dec. 25th until they figured out it was bad for business, so they called it christmas and said they were celebrating the birth of christ. Christ was allegedly born sometime in warmer months. 

"Do not learn the ways of the nations 
or be terrified by signs in the sky, 
though the nations are terrified by them. 3 For the customs of the peoples are worthless; 
they cut a tree out of the forest, 
and a craftsman shapes it with his chisel. 
4 They adorn it with silver and gold; 
they fasten it with hammer and nails 
so it will not totter.

Looking at it from a different perspective, it still looks silly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 2, 2009)

iceythe said:


> Here's a quickie hahaha



Mattayus, you NEED to put this as your avatar! 

Can anyone do mine for me? Just use the pic on my profile and resize to 100 x 100! 

Or... if someone could put hats on all of my band in my current avatar pic that would be even better


----------



## sami (Dec 2, 2009)

iceythe said:


> Here's a quickie hahaha



Ahahahha that's fucking awesome!


----------



## Heeboja (Dec 2, 2009)

Could someone do one for me? 
Not really good with photochop or schpaint.

Edit: On a second thought there's not really much room. But one could always come up with a way to X-massificate it.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 2, 2009)

donez


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 2, 2009)

I needs halp with this too.





or maybe this one.





I can't really decide , maybe just do both and I'll figure it out later.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah... I completely forgot how to use Gimp or anything else and I can't do it.... Help?


----------



## lobee (Dec 2, 2009)

There. Now I'm not the only one with with a crappy mspaint hat.


----------



## liamh (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone wanna give ol' Daphne a hat?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 2, 2009)

The Nightmare Before Christmas!!!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 2, 2009)

liamh said:


> Anyone wanna give ol' Daphne a hat?


 
Do it yourself , and show us a pic of "Liam the Epic" while you're at it.


----------



## liamh (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont do Freebies.
But here is a an artists impression:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## liquidcow (Dec 2, 2009)

Go on then....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Mattayus (Dec 2, 2009)

iceythe said:


> Here's a quickie hahaha



 OH HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! *changes avatar*


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone try mine? I did it in MS paint and it was just awful


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2009)

Never knew Dimebag loved Christmas so much.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

Demoniac feels left out.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2009)

If I knew how to do these, I would have done yours already.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

*throws tantrum*

It's fine. I don't want one anyway


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 2, 2009)

Can any of you good dudes to do mine?  It'd be epic. (Also maybe resize it a bit too, if possible)


----------



## Variant (Dec 2, 2009)

That animated Dime one is excellent!!!  





I can't do ani gifs myself, but here's some for Mischa, Evan, and Dave:


















Full size, because it looked hilariously awesome:






I hope Nergal doesn't come and kill me in my sleep for that!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hurrah! I'm in a gang


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude you are awesome  I so wish I could rep you for this


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 2, 2009)

Variant said:


>



KRISTMVS IS KVLT!


----------



## Arminius (Dec 2, 2009)

done


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> KRISTMVS IS KVLT!



I deem this tr00.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 2, 2009)

RYAN, YOU ARE SO FUCKING AWESOME! (takes deep breath) WHERE CAN I REP YOU? (other deep breath)



Variant said:


> Full size, because it looked hilariously awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope not, that would not be good. Besides isnt Christmas (before it was called like that) an ancient pagan celebration (I think someone in the thread said it) so there is no problem.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 2, 2009)

lobee said:


> There. Now I'm not the only one with with a crappy mspaint hat.



Haha awesome! Thanks man


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 2, 2009)

..how can I put a hat on mine?


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 2, 2009)

You could put hats on his eyebrows


----------



## Variant (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Dec 2, 2009)

Edit: Ninja'd! 

































:festivesquint:


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 2, 2009)

I needz one


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 2, 2009)

NVM, I forced myself through it with MS Paint, but they look so much better in their original size.











Anyone is welcome to give it a go with the originals I posted though, since you can probably do a better job.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 2, 2009)

Could someone help me out with the hat? I seem to be the only one whose request was ignored


----------



## MFB (Dec 2, 2009)

Seymour can has Santa hats?


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone should do mine. I tried and failed terribly. Abe really needs a hat


----------



## lobee (Dec 2, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Could someone help me out with the hat? I seem to be the only one whose request was ignored


I would, but that's a pretty sweet hat already. Plus, I'm not exactly sure how to go about it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Could someone help me out with the hat? I seem to be the only one whose request was ignored



Get your sister to do it. 


j/k:


----------



## Bungle (Dec 2, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Could someone help me out with the hat? I seem to be the only one whose request was ignored


Now shut up! 






*Edit: FUCKING NINJA'D!


----------



## lobee (Dec 2, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Someone should do mine. I tried and failed terribly. Abe really needs a hat









I'm having way too much fun with this.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Someone should do mine. I tried and failed terribly. Abe really needs a hat



SLIG!!!!






Happy Hanukkah!

EDIT:



Bungle said:


> *Edit: FUCKING NINJA'D!


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 2, 2009)

My life is complete now that I have a hat


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 2, 2009)

sweet! thanks dudes!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmmmm, can't decide


























Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 2, 2009)

Hell yes


----------



## Bungle (Dec 2, 2009)

@Bloody_Inferno: Get a nekkid picture of one of those chicks and put an upside-down santa hat over her vag.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

Bungle said:


> @Bloody_Inferno: Get a nekkid picture of one of those chicks and put an upside-down santa hat over her vag.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 2, 2009)

Opus needs a hat please
Can someone hook me up?


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone fit the Sting with a hat plz?

Reward = infinite rep


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2009)

Mods give me shitty avatar mods give me hat for shitty avatar.

here you go mesh!











(take that mischa )


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

Done, and done


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Mods give me shitty avatar mods give me hat for shitty avatar.
> 
> here you go mesh!



 Thief!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Prydogga (Dec 3, 2009)

Bungle said:


> *YEAAHHH*, I'm one of the cool kids!



Yours is by far the coolest!


----------



## budda (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone hat me please?


----------



## DarkSaga (Dec 3, 2009)

I haves my hat on year round so no worries for me 

 to the Dime avatar


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 3, 2009)

someone hook me up please


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 3, 2009)

Stealth - you've been hooked up with an awesome avatar and profile.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2009)

God dammit stealth!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in, with Bug Eyed Christmas Earl.


----------



## willybman (Dec 3, 2009)

Would anyone mind putting a hat on grimace for me???


----------



## iceythe (Dec 3, 2009)

willybman said:


> Would anyone mind putting a hat on grimace for me???



Had to retain eyebrows cause they are the awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> God dammit stealth!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 3, 2009)

Somebody hat me please.


----------



## Samer (Dec 3, 2009)

Could some one do mine please 

I suck w/ photo shop


----------



## Heeboja (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay. The fatboy has a hat! Thanks a bunch lobee!


----------



## lobee (Dec 3, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Yay. The fatboy has a hat! Thanks a bunch lobee!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2009)

maree x-mus form spase!


----------



## Dei (Dec 3, 2009)

<-------------YE! Mattayus's is unbeatable, nicely done iceythe!


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2009)

Behemoth + Santa Claus hats = phenomenally hilarious.


----------



## Samer (Dec 3, 2009)

Updated mine \m/


----------



## bobrob (Dec 3, 2009)

Woohoo.

Awww, mine doesn't seem to have loaded right. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 3, 2009)

^


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll pay someone a rep to add me on facebook and put a hat on a picture of me


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 3, 2009)

Opus needs a hat please
Can someone hook me up?


----------



## vigil785 (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried........


----------



## Arminius (Dec 3, 2009)

umm... it's the thought that counts?


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 3, 2009)

<-------- I did this in about thirty seconds on paint. DON'T JUDGE ME!  If anyone wants to do a better version of JP, or Beartrucci that would be epically awesome.  I'll be your best buddy forever!


----------



## st2012 (Dec 3, 2009)

My avatar would look pretty snazzy in a hat. However I have no idea how to make it happen...


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 3, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> umm... it's the thought that counts?




thanks i think


----------



## Arminius (Dec 3, 2009)

^  someone please make him a decent one


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 3, 2009)

As soon as I'm done with my homework @[email protected]


----------



## Bleak (Dec 4, 2009)

I lack the skills to do my own 

Free sex dollars and rep to the person who does it for me


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hat me....idk what my avi is though, but DO EEEET!


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 4, 2009)

st2012






Bleak


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 4, 2009)

MS Paint avatars FTW 

(and wee ickle mini xmas trees for added festive frivolity)


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 4, 2009)

<----------------- Looks like I'm in.

Next step, make Miss Piggy love me.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 4, 2009)

My current one is somewhat shitty. 

Can anyone put one on Ariel?

I said "on," not "in."


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Why the fuck would you destroy that image with a santa hat? Are you insane??


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 4, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Why the fuck would you destroy that image with a santa hat? Are you insane??



Come to think of it....

... abort abort.


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 4, 2009)

Image is 666x666 pixels, too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 4, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Image is 666x666 pixels, too



I think yours should be this image with a hat on


----------



## liamh (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 4, 2009)

Help meh.


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 4, 2009)

Had to replace my old ava cos the hat wouldn't fit, oh well


----------



## lobee (Dec 4, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> Had to replace my old ava cos the hat wouldn't fit, oh well



The top barely fits on this one, but I'm NOT complaining.


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 4, 2009)

If your talking about the hat i meant to make it slanty haha 
Though if your talking about her "top", its more like a scarf 





And this thread is fucking awesome!


----------



## lobee (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, I was definitely referring to her "top".


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well......I gave it a shot


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 4, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> Had to replace my old ava cos the hat wouldn't fit, oh well



 Good stuff...


----------



## st2012 (Dec 4, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> st2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Survival101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Kind sirs,

I do not possess the skill to properly hat Cthulhu. I feel that if I were to attempt such a thing with such shoddy photoshop and paint skillz I would be driven insane by the Great Ones for all eternity while being tortured in a most gruesome manner. 
So! I am begging you chaps to fit my avatar with a lovely santa hat so that I may join the club. 

Many thanks, 
Adam


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 4, 2009)

done and done


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 4, 2009)

done


----------



## Fzau (Dec 5, 2009)

Pirate hat > Christmas hat anytime


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 5, 2009)

If someone were to put the Christmas hat on my avatar I would appreciate it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 5, 2009)

I have joined in


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Christmas Ist Kreig


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 5, 2009)

It's KRISTMVS, christmas


----------



## liamh (Dec 5, 2009)

Fuck you guys..


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> Fuck you guys..


x2 petrucci face need hat naowww


----------



## iceythe (Dec 5, 2009)

Here comes a batch. Hope it's not too awful


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 5, 2009)

You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar and there are too few of you left.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Iceythe.


----------



## liamh (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice one Iceythe! 
The JPM one is gold


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm still waiting on a worthy one


----------



## iceythe (Dec 5, 2009)

Haha sorry mang. Must have slipped by past me.

Ahh anyway, it's good practice. Nothing better to do late saturday night


----------



## Trespass (Dec 5, 2009)

My avatar isn't really "hattable". I suppose I'm out.


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 5, 2009)

iceythe said:


> Haha sorry mang. Must have slipped by past me.
> 
> Ahh anyway, it's good practice. Nothing better to do late saturday night



Awesome Thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2009)

hat me!


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 5, 2009)

^Thats gonna look goooood


----------



## iceythe (Dec 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> hat me!







Just taught myself making fuzzy hats. This'll come in handy later..


----------



## leandroab (Dec 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> hat me, muthafucka!



Wa-wa-wa-what?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 6, 2009)

I might have trouble getting a hat on mine hahaha


I'll try.... even though I still hate the holidays.


----------



## Survival101 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very kindly for hatting Cthulhu, Iceythe!


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2009)

I still need a hat


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know if its possible to put a hat on mine


----------



## leandroab (Dec 6, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> I don't know if its possible to put a hat on mine



Everything is possible!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 6, 2009)

after seeing mine i decided "ewww"


----------



## liamh (Dec 6, 2009)

What the fuck, man?
Yours is one of the best in the thread


----------



## Piro (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine is just asking for a hat, but my photoshop skills are lacking... Any help?


----------



## iceythe (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's one for budda and Piro









Yeah, BlindingLight7's avatar is a lil too abstract haha


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 6, 2009)

Now you only need to make one for yourself mate.


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2009)

W00t a hat! But does anyone else think it looks too 3D for my head? lol


----------



## Piro (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you very much!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Dec 6, 2009)

what do I win?


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 7, 2009)

I decided I wants a hat! 

Can someone photoshop a nice one so I do not have to MS Paint it?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 9, 2009)

Hat me?


----------



## Variant (Dec 10, 2009)

Tom wins!


----------



## sami (Dec 10, 2009)

^and Mattayus too


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm just happy I got it done before New Years, I guess...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah I still think Mattayus wins


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2009)

I think Mattayus's avatar is much better than mine.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## 6o66er (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Dec 10, 2009)

Could somebody give me a hand? 

(My lack of photochop skills -- let me show you them..)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2009)

Gimme the xmas lovin... I don't have the resources necessary to hat myself...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2009)

Somebody do this one for me please? My photoshop skills have all but gone to hell:







Shouldn't be too hard, already a hat on.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I think Mattayus's avatar is much better than mine.


I'd say you're a close second!


----------



## 6o66er (Dec 10, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Gimme the xmas lovin... I don't have the resources necessary to hat myself...




Santa Pimp Hat...


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Somebody do this one for me please? My photoshop skills have all but gone to hell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jymellis (Dec 10, 2009)

could someone steal,resize, and hat my profile (gasmask) pic? if you could hat it and resize it for my avatar that would be awesome  i have NO computer skills besides shitalkin


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


>


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 10, 2009)

MS Paint FTW.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 10, 2009)

Yup, us MS Painters pwn you all!


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 10, 2009)

I wish I could grasp mspaint skillz


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 10, 2009)

I seem to be missing a santa hat!


----------



## Variant (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## JohnIce (Dec 10, 2009)

^ Ooh I like the pink!


----------



## Fzau (Dec 17, 2009)

Could someone hat her for me please?


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 17, 2009)

Fzau said:


> Could someone hat her for me please?



Yeah sure I'll call her and tell her to come over so I can take a pic of her with a santa hat on her. In that exact outfit and pose. 

I didn't want to actually put a hat on an avatar in paint or something so I actually took a pic of me wearing one


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 18, 2009)

My vlc player has a santa hat on the cone icon, what the fuck


----------



## Fzau (Dec 18, 2009)

redhead beauty still needs a hat? 
it's cold outside, she's freezing people!


----------

